# 55 trolling motor



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

motor seems to not have full power,I checked the wires and it has the wires from front to the battery which is under consel,the wires get alittle smaller, battery is a blue top new and charged- could it be wires or do the trolling motors go bad minn kota 55 -6 years old i think


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Trolling motors definitely go bad after a while, especially the old 5-speeds. If the wires were to small it would build up resistance and pop the breaker/fuse. If it's just missing the highest speed then the controller might be worn out.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Check wires going to plug also make sure that you nuts are very tight on battery I had this same thing happen and I thought it was the tm but it ended up being loose connections


----------

